# (A) Die Gilde Exec auf dem Realm Alleria sucht dich



## Kylaresh (13. August 2015)

Hallo 

 

Wie der Titel schon verrät wir suchen genau dich 

 

Kurz zu uns: Wir sind eine Gilde auf dem Realm Alleria und gehen zur Zeit HFZ auf HC. Wir haben 6/13 Bossen down.

 

Solltest du einen Mage, eine Hexe, eine flatternde Eule oder ein Eleschami spielen und bock haben unseren Raid tatkräftig zu unterstützen, dann bist du herzlich Willkommen einen Probeschnupperraid Tag mitzumachen 

 

Für mehr Infos /w Areliá#2355


----------

